# cats.. how many and how much do you spend



## gracey (26 February 2013)

I am just wondering how much people spend on feeding their cat(s)? we took in my f.i.l s cat in after he went into a home, we never had the heart to send him back to the rspca, but I am going through the house finances and my cat food/litter bill is horrendous! (about 30 pound or more a week!!!)  please tell me this isn't normal? it doesn't help they are both fussy, and seem to only like one flavour!   I am trying to change them to cheaper food, but my bengal refuses point blank, and goes and dines in all my neighbours houses .. my f.i.l cat just refuses to eat full stop!!! so i am throwing away far more than they eat ..and getting glares off both felines ... I can't afford to keep spending 30+ a week on cat food ..

sooo after my moan .. my question is, what does everyone feed their cat (s) and how much are you spending? 

 thanks x


----------



## Elsiecat (26 February 2013)

Between 2 cats we probably spend about 15 a week MAX.
They're on GOcat dry stuff but probably about once a week (usually on a Friday night as they're treat ) have some posh tinned stuff. 
We use the wood litter as we find it lasts longer.


----------



## niagaraduval (26 February 2013)

Also have a bengal have had her for 11 years now (got her as s kitten) and she too only eats the most expensive food in the shop. We pay around 20 euros a week for her - food/litter etc.


----------



## 3Beasties (26 February 2013)

We've got four cats and I'd be surprised if we spent more then £30 a MONTH on them.


----------



## EmmaC78 (26 February 2013)

I have two cats, one of which is a fussy eater, and I spend about £10 a week for both of them including cat litter.


----------



## Springy (26 February 2013)

I have 6 and spend about £50 a month on feed and litter then obvs there are flea and wormers etc on top of that


----------



## gracey (26 February 2013)

what are you all feeding them? i don't want to feed them just dry (although thats all that they have been eating while i am trying cheaper food .. but my f.i.ls cat is not looking good on a dry diet!!!) I'm also worried cos i know bengals have a bit of a sensitive stomach .. but i feel awful giving one the food he loves and not the other!!! )  arrgh! lol x thanks for all the replies x


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (26 February 2013)

I buy a big 5kg bag of science plan which is £35 and lasts approx 6 weeks for 2 cats so £5.50pw, and a box of nature's menu pouches per week which is about £6 (they have half a pouch each in the evening) and I buy sainsburys own basic cat litter at £1.28 which does 3 litter tray changes per week. 
So about £13 in all but mine are on a diet so have weighed portions of dry food.


----------



## Supertrooper (26 February 2013)

Got one, he's on prescription food for his skin but he only has 50g per day so a 2kg bag lasts well over a month. 

Use Catsan litter, he's a house cat and we change his litter as soon as he's been as we're in a flat. He also won't use it unless it's clean. 

Luckily I'm a vet nurse so do get food and litter at cost price.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (26 February 2013)

got 11 cats!!! they have 3 tins a day between them max 50p per tin, and a kilo of tesco cat biscuits/.;day at 99p. no cat litter involved as all house trained and go outside. tesco value cat litter is very good and very good if you have to give them a tray. anything the cats dont clear up the dogs scoff so absolutely nothing wasted here


----------



## Dizzydancer (26 February 2013)

What on earth are you feeding them?
I made mistake of giving mine whiskers not cheap tesco meat- they then decided to only eat that but after a day of not putting any fresh down they soon ate what they had. I always have biscuits down for them- don't use litter just use some of horses shavings! 
Prob spend about 6quid on two per week. 
So if you don't pander to there needs they will start eating cheaper or different favours. 

My friends parents cat only eats prawns now that's expensive diet!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (26 February 2013)

Used to have two cats (now passed away due to a very ripe old age) but they cost about £4 a week. No cat litter, they went outside.

However, my mother used to spoil hers quite a bit and they became fussier and fussier, but mum enjoyed making a fuss of them.


----------



## gracey (26 February 2013)

I use the sainsburys basic cat litter (i used to use catsan .. but i changed that when someone told me to try the basics one) (its fab btw ..) i use 2 bags of that a week .. they are both indoor/outdoor cats, but both of them like to come in and use the litter tray  last time i tried to get rid of the litter tray ..it cost me a new mattress!!!! .. both cats showed me how disgusted they where ...they got their litter tray back pdq!!) 

i think they will both leave home if they keep getting served dry biscuits ..  i've seen my bengal in near enough all the houses in my road recently (he sits in the windows and glares at me!!!  )


----------



## Springy (26 February 2013)

Ours have either jolleys cat food or asda or whiskers or felix meat and biscuits just whatevers on offer

They arent fussy they will eat when they are hungry


----------



## gracey (26 February 2013)

Dizzydancer said:



			What on earth are you feeding them?
I made mistake of giving mine whiskers not cheap tesco meat- they then decided to only eat that but after a day of not putting any fresh down they soon ate what they had. I always have biscuits down for them- don't use litter just use some of horses shavings! 
Prob spend about 6quid on two per week. 
So if you don't pander to there needs they will start eating cheaper or different favours. 

My friends parents cat only eats prawns now that's expensive diet!
		
Click to expand...

felix as good as it looks pouches .. i get through 48 pouches a week !!! plus the cat litter, plus biscuits, and then wormers .. flea stuff etc!!! my bengal has always eaten that .. he won't entertain anything else! which wasn't a problem when it was only him ..


----------



## *hic* (26 February 2013)

POUCHES! *chokes*

We are down to four now, from fourteen at the worst. We feed supermarket own brand or a more expensive brand if it's on special offer, half a tin per day per cat plus cat biscuits, again supermarket own brand.

They get expensive cat litter - the crystals - but I find that works out cheaper in the long run and is so much cleaner than anything else I've tried


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (26 February 2013)

Thats a lot! :O 
Obviously you spend a bit when you get a cat what with pet carriers, bowls, litter trays etc but I never spend that much on my cat. She never uses the litter tray so we have a huge bag of litter sitting in the garage. She has dry whiskers biscuits in her bowl all day but spends most of her days outside and has a tin of what ever brand of meaty food we happen to grab off the shops shelf. Shes not fussy and will get a bowl full when she wants it, otherwise she eats the dry stuff. I doubt I could spend £30 on her in 2 months!


----------



## CLM (26 February 2013)

Pouches are a very expensive way to feed cats.  Would tins be cheaper?  I feed either hills or applaws dry, mine won't touch wet.    I think im lucky really as very convenient and no smell.   A bag is about £15 and lasts at least 2 weeks for 2 cats.   Neither are particularly bothered about food though.   If  I give my little one meat, cooked or raw, he plays with it, rather than eat it.  My girl  is partial to cheese as a treat, but that's about it.     I use  1 bag of litter a week, £2.75 Morrisons for little one. Older cat goes outside.   They are pretty cheap to keep really.


----------



## tinap (26 February 2013)

We've got 2. They have 2 pouches each of sainsburys own brand a day. It's 24 pouches for about £5-6 depending if there's an offer on so works out about £3.50 a week


----------



## tinap (26 February 2013)

& I can't add up either!! Make that £7 ish a week (I think! Am ready for bed lol)


----------



## gracey (26 February 2013)

flipping heck!!! i am a mug aren't i? lol .. for the past 3 weeks i have been giving them canned food .. all different kinds, trying to find something that at least one of them will eat! both of them look at the food and then look at me .. and i throw the food away about 2 hours later .. then try again the next time they ask! neither cat is (or was) fat, they where both sleek happy and healthy .. now my f.i.l cat is starting to look poor, i don't want him to get any worse .. he doesn't seem to be thriving on a dry diet!  my bengal is still looking great, but he is a thief!!


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (26 February 2013)

Leave the food down. They will eat when they get hungry. Perhaps try feeding in a different place. Out cat wont eat food unless its in the conservatory and she is on her own!


----------



## gracey (26 February 2013)

Maria13 said:



			Leave the food down. They will eat when they get hungry. Perhaps try feeding in a different place. Out cat wont eat food unless its in the conservatory and she is on her own!
		
Click to expand...

cats get fed in the kitchen up on a worktop .. (otherwise the dog will be more than happy to eat what they don't want) haven't really got anywhere else to feed them? and i throw the food away cos it goes manky looking ..  gona have to get tough aren't i? lol  x


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (26 February 2013)

Haha. Not tough, just be firm and encouraging  with regard to where you feed them, maybe try and feed them and then close then in the room and leave them too it for 10 mins or so so they get a little privacy? Just an idea, they sound a bit fussier than mine because she knows is she doesnt eat her food it wont be there when she comes back because one of the many neighbourhood cats could sneak in and enjoy it! Lol  we have even had hedgehogs come in and eat her dry buscuits if we leave the door open in summer for cat to wonder in and out as she pleases, no wonder she eats up!


----------



## Grinchmass (26 February 2013)

I'd be surprised if pusscat costs £30 a month...

She's not too fussy though and eats pretty much anything you put under her nose. She's fussy with some bisquits but if it's wet food she'll eat it... At record speed  in fact she's on a porkey cat diet currently...


----------



## mandyl (26 February 2013)

one very fussy cat who only eats dry and cos of sensative tum,i try and feed best i can
he has royal canin dry and catsan litter. cost roughly £25 a month max.


----------



## touchstone (26 February 2013)

I never leave food down, it goes stale very quickly and cats  have to have fresh food as unlike dogs their digestive systems don't cope with toxins, so it is likely that the cat just won't eat instead.

I have five cats that eat different food; one prefers dry food and so gets Purina One, another likes whiskas tins and the other three eat Felix pouches. The old gummy one that has rhinitis all the time often gets cooked chicken or fish.   

I always shop online when offers are on and bulk buy, the last lot of felix pouches were £2.50 a box.

If you want to change I'd try possibly sticking with a tinned version of felix, but offer it fresh and regularly, cats will not eat if they really don't like something and it can take a while to get used to different food.  Cats in labs were only offered cooked potato and they all refused to eat at all as they didn't recognise it and developed liver damage, so changing to something too different might be a bit of a challenge!   

Litter I use Mayfield wood pellets of Breeder Celect paper pellets.  They may cost more initially but work well and last for longer.


----------



## spookypony (26 February 2013)

I have two very big cats; well, one big one and one _enormous_ one. They get only dry food, the Whiskas kind, and are fine on that (one cat is 10, the other is 8). They're so big, they would need an awful lot of wet food!! Both are indoor cats at the moment. Total cost per month would be under 30 quid, I think.


----------



## Catcus (26 February 2013)

Blimey, I thought mine was expensive! He's on a prescription diet for his bad kidneys, a box of 12 pouches is about £6.50 and he goes through 1 a week. He also has a smidgen of whiskas mixed in to encourage him to eat it.


----------



## E13 (26 February 2013)

Hmm reading through this thread...some views that any old cat food will do, cheap brands, whatever's on the shelf etc...yet the amount I see about perfecting horse diets! What are your opinions on feeding your cats then? (Slightly off topic - sorry! - and I have no idea how much we spend on ours but the amount on horse feed which can be expensive, cats aren't that much in comparison surely?)


----------



## alainax (26 February 2013)

Omg i must have the cheapest cats in the world! 

2 cats, a korat and Havana. 

I buy a bag of quality cat food, costs around £15 or so... last about 2 weeks 

1 big bag of catsan from costco, is like £9 last 3 weeks. 

I spoil them... with like £1 worth of lick-e-lix per week 


so....like £7 per week per cat 

They don't like wet food, tuna etc. Even chicken breasts etc.. they turn their noses up at 
The little Havana had to go on a diet last year as was overweight on her mammoth £3.5 per week portions 

Ps - indoor cats, so diet not supplemented with mice


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (26 February 2013)

Three and on science plan. Its good quality so have to feed less. All yard cats. So probs around 10 quid a week? Maybe less


----------



## Littlelegs (27 February 2013)

Semi feral farm cat eats a tin of kitekat a day, & a box of aldi complete dry food (plus lots of stuff she hunts) so about £4.50 a week. 
House cat eats go cat complete, goes through a big box every few weeks, so about 75p a week. And two of the tiny luxury tiny tins a day, the ones that are 70p or so each in the supermarket but 30p in cheapo shops I frequent. So £4.20 a week. Goes outdoors too, but does come in to poo in the litter tray, & uses it overnight, bag of aldi cat litter at £2 lasts 3 wks. 
So about £10 a week. Which amusingly is over double what my daughters pony costs to feed in a week!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (27 February 2013)

My view is that as mine are indoor, they can't supplement with mice etc, so I buy the best food I can. Nature's menu is literally just chicken and turkey or beef and minerals. None of that "meat and animal derivitives". They look so much healthier on it. When they were on Felix, kitecat etc their coat was dull and greasy. 

I try to give them the odd bit of raw meat like chicken or liver. 

I think if you're going to make sure you're horses diet is spot on, so should your cat's.


----------



## GinaB (27 February 2013)

One cat, he's quite big, costs around £10 per month on food! He loves Lidl's cat food pouches, gets that with some dry food. Usually GoCat. If I run out of meat, he's happy just with dried. However, he is a real hunter so supplements his own diet. He's lovely looking, bright shiny coat and a nice weight. I rarely buy cat litter, it is expensive when I do though.


----------



## pines of rome (27 February 2013)

I have five and they cost me about £20 a week on food and cat litter, but some are on medications and  then their flea treatments so it is probably more like £30+ a week! Expensive creatures!!!!


----------



## Lanky Loll (27 February 2013)

Wow am I glad my two don't have litter trays! 
Foodwise I tend to order from Zooplus as they deliver and I can bulk buy without having to lug it home. 
They get through 7.5kg of Burns over about 2months - costs £23.90/bag (get a handful at each feed) and I also get them Animonda Carny which is £12.69 for 12 tins (but is pretty much just meat no filler) and they LOVE it, between them they get through a tin per day split into two feeds. So cost wise - about £1.50/day £45/month I suppose? But that's feeding decent grub with a high meat content.
Can't feed one of mine cheap biscuit - whiskas and the like just make him vom under my bed at 4am  And don't see the point of paying a similar price for wet food that only contains 4% meat either.


----------



## Blackwijet (27 February 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			My view is that as mine are indoor, they can't supplement with mice etc, so I buy the best food I can. Nature's menu is literally just chicken and turkey or beef and minerals. None of that "meat and animal derivitives". They look so much healthier on it. When they were on Felix, kitecat etc their coat was dull and greasy. 

I try to give them the odd bit of raw meat like chicken or liver. 

I think if you're going to make sure you're horses diet is spot on, so should your cat's.
		
Click to expand...

Hi

i have a Tonkinese (4yrs) and Siamese (13 yrs) - they are indoor cats with access to the catproofed garden when I'm home.  
I feed mine a pouch of Felix Senior each a day (half in the morning and half at night), plus about 40g of Science Plan indoor cat biscuits - seems to suit the Siamese as she has a really sensitive tummy, although she seems to prefer biscuits unless tuna is mixed in with the meat!   I've looked at the Natures menu but they recommend 3-4 pouches a day -  do you not find this incredibly expensive or do you feed it differently?


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (27 February 2013)

I buy in bulk from pet supermarket. Because they are a bit chubby, they only have half a pouch each per day and the rest is dry so a box of natures menu lasts 12 days. 
And they have 60g of dry each split into 2 meals, so I think it work out ok. They love natures menu, it's like meaty loaf, so no gravy or jelly, literally just meat


----------



## Blackwijet (27 February 2013)

cloverleaf1985 said:



			I buy in bulk from pet supermarket. Because they are a bit chubby, they only have half a pouch each per day and the rest is dry so a box of natures menu lasts 12 days. 
And they have 60g of dry each split into 2 meals, so I think it work out ok. They love natures menu, it's like meaty loaf, so no gravy or jelly, literally just meat 

Click to expand...

Ah - that sounds more reasonable then!  i had wanted to try it but when I looked at the recomended diet I nearly fainted when I worked out the cost!  I love my cats to bits but I have to eat as well


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 February 2013)

My cat would have me hand feeding him prawns from a silver platter if he had his way. 

However he actually gets good quality biscuits (James Welbeloved, Iams, Royal Canin, Science Diet etc... I get which ever ones are on special offer), the bowl is kept topped up so ad-lib. With soft food, he likes the ones in gravy but he only gets a 1/3rd of a pouch at a time. Any left over soft food gets put outside for the birds, but they hardly ever get to eat it as it magically becomes tasty again once it's not in his bowl. 

If he's being super fussy, he gets told to catch his own tea.  Infact it's very cheap to feed the cats during baby rabbit season, but I do clear up a lot of blood (why can't they eat their prey outside?).


----------



## thewonderhorse (27 February 2013)

i dread to think!


----------



## gracey (27 February 2013)

Lanky Loll said:



			Wow am I glad my two don't have litter trays! 
Foodwise I tend to order from Zooplus as they deliver and I can bulk buy without having to lug it home. 
They get through 7.5kg of Burns over about 2months - costs £23.90/bag (get a handful at each feed) and I also get them Animonda Carny which is £12.69 for 12 tins (but is pretty much just meat no filler) and they LOVE it, between them they get through a tin per day split into two feeds. So cost wise - about £1.50/day £45/month I suppose? But that's feeding decent grub with a high meat content.
Can't feed one of mine cheap biscuit - whiskas and the like just make him vom under my bed at 4am  And don't see the point of paying a similar price for wet food that only contains 4% meat either.
		
Click to expand...


ooo zooplus  sounds interesting i will go and google that and i like the sound of the cans you feed .. when i first got my bengal he was sooo fussy i went with whatever i could get him to eat ..without it being king prawn!! seems like lots of people dry feed their cats, but i always thought that was bad for cats? am i out of date? lol!! my f.i.l cat looks really poor on a dry diet ..we alternate the dry biscuits between go cat complete and the science plan biscuits ..the go cat goes down the best ? 

thanks for everyone replying .. am mighty jealous of some of you! lol


----------



## Rose Folly (27 February 2013)

When our son left home his cat didn't! She's still with us, 18+ and costs me more than my horse!

She's on thyroid pills (2 per day at £1.50 each) plus either an endless range of sachet cat food (she won't eat dry food now) or fresh meat cooked to taste.

In deference to her declining years she now has a cat litter, with scented sand which I have discovered from the box comes from Mumbai (probably hand-picked by nuns at dawn!!) two visits AT LEAST to the vet each year apart from her booster one, to check her weight and general condition. when she finally pops her clogs I shall be a rich woman!

Son does give me occasional generous handouts - unfortunately he always brings  a box of cat food - which is always the brand she has just decided the day before she doesn't like any more.

I'm sure you recognise the above description!!


----------



## Lanky Loll (27 February 2013)

gracey said:



			ooo zooplus  sounds interesting i will go and google that and i like the sound of the cans you feed .. when i first got my bengal he was sooo fussy i went with whatever i could get him to eat ..without it being king prawn!! seems like lots of people dry feed their cats, but i always thought that was bad for cats? am i out of date? lol!! my f.i.l cat looks really poor on a dry diet ..we alternate the dry biscuits between go cat complete and the science plan biscuits ..the go cat goes down the best ? 

thanks for everyone replying .. am mighty jealous of some of you! lol 

Click to expand...

zooplus.co.uk  they sell loads of brands I'd never heard of - mostly Scandic or German but they seem to be better quality / higher meat content than a lot of the UK ones although some are rather pricey!
I'm not a fan of dry food as I know in the past it's been responsible for causing renal problems if the cats don't drink enough, but it does help to clean teeth according to my vet  Like I said one of mine doesn't tolerate a lot of dry brands at all - and even a couple of bits of whiskas kibble is enough to make him ill


----------



## Enfys (27 February 2013)

9 barn cats, and at _least_ 4 ferals that treat the barn as a soup kitchen too.

I don't pay a cent, I have a lovely Boarder who works in a pet store and she gives me the out of date (but not) expensive stuff, no way could I afford to spend *$80* on 50lb sacks of feed.


----------



## clydesdale (27 February 2013)

I have two cats and would say they cost me £10 a month for feed and litte i buy in bulk tho


----------



## Fransurrey (27 February 2013)

Holy cow, OP, you need to find a new supplier of felix or change diet! It costs much less to feed BARF, than what you're paying! I only have one, now, but he gets one sachet a day of Felix AGAIL, then topped up with James Wellbeloved if he asks in the evening (he does get his own 'takeaway', sometimes). He costs about £10-15 a month.

He rarely uses a litter, but when my old cat developed renal problems, I was having to change the litter every day, so I started to buy compost, instead! Not only was it nicer smelling, it was well draining, like a good deep litter stable. Helluvva lot cheaper, too! At Wickes it was 4 for £10 when I bought the last lot in August - still got almost three bags!


----------



## gracey (27 February 2013)

Fransurrey said:



			Holy cow, OP, you need to find a new supplier of felix or change diet! It costs much less to feed BARF, than what you're paying! I only have one, now, but he gets one sachet a day of Felix AGAIL, then topped up with James Wellbeloved if he asks in the evening (he does get his own 'takeaway', sometimes). He costs about £10-15 a month.

He rarely uses a litter, but when my old cat developed renal problems, I was having to change the litter every day, so I started to buy compost, instead! Not only was it nicer smelling, it was well draining, like a good deep litter stable. Helluvva lot cheaper, too! At Wickes it was 4 for £10 when I bought the last lot in August - still got almost three bags!
		
Click to expand...

lmao!! i'm a wuss when it comes to the barf diet .. but i am thinking about going to the butchers and asking for pet mince? lol .. have no idea how much that is going to cost but it should be a lot cheaper (i hope)  my cats would leave home if i only gave them one pouch a day?  i always used to feed my bengal on demand, mainly cos he holds us to ransom! (no food?? he would climb on high shelves and knock things closer and closer to the edge while glaring at me and meowing loudly.. little sod!) he normally eats 3-4 pouches a day ... my f.i.l cat just seems to be a pig every time i look at him (thankfully he hasn't sussed out the blackmail technique!) but he would eat 6 /7 pouches a day if i gave into him!! now they are both refusing to eat everything i put in front of them and loads of ornaments are getting smashed when stroppy bengal has had enough of his downgraded food!  

I'm looking at zoo plus and pet mince! (pet mince means my dog is going to start demanding some as well!!) I reckon i will sell all of them and get me a horse ..i am sure its gona be cheaper!!!!


----------



## Evie91 (27 February 2013)

2 cats = v expensive. Both have Felix 'as good as it looks' pouches and Iams or whiska's biscuits, wilko cat nip drops and whatever meat is on the reduced shelf in the co-op!
All my pets have (what I like to think) good quality food. IMO I decided to take them on therefore I should look after them as best I can - which to me includes a good diet. Although I'm aware (with recent meat scandal) the pouches probably contain the sweepings off the floor - dread to think what the cheaper stuff contains! :/ 
To be honest animals probably eat better than I do - by the time I've been to work and ridden the horse I usually microwave something for my tea! 
We buy catsan cat litter but they only use this is the weather is really bad and more often for a wee!
They usually supplement their own diets with wild bunnies - so in the summer are alot cheaper to feed as they prefer to catch their own breakfast.


----------



## gracey (27 February 2013)

Evie91 said:



			2 cats = v expensive. Both have Felix 'as good as it looks' pouches and Iams or whiska's biscuits, wilko cat nip drops and whatever meat is on the reduced shelf in the co-op!
All my pets have (what I like to think) good quality food. IMO I decided to take them on therefore I should look after them as best I can - which to me includes a good diet. Although I'm aware (with recent meat scandal) the pouches probably contain the sweepings off the floor - dread to think what the cheaper stuff contains! :/ 
To be honest animals probably eat better than I do - by the time I've been to work and ridden the horse I usually microwave something for my tea! 
We buy catsan cat litter but they only use this is the weather is really bad and more often for a wee!
They usually supplement their own diets with wild bunnies - so in the summer are alot cheaper to feed as they prefer to catch their own breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

yes the summer is a lot cheaper for me too .. but i have only had f.i.l cat a couple of months! i agree, i do want them to eat good food but its ridiculous the cost .. i only really wanted one cat .. the second cat was a sympathy cat ..but we love him now, but if they cost me this much .. i just can't afford them!  the 30 quid is only food and litter .. the flea and wormers  omg!  something has to give i'm afraid!


----------



## misterjinglejay (27 February 2013)

Used to have 11 maine coons, but gradually over the years, they've dwindled down to 4. I reckon I spend about 16 pounds every 10 days or so for James Wellbeloved. My dogs are on barf, and I did try the cats on it, but because they snack, rather than scoff in one go, it got a bit grim, and anyway, they weren't that keen - phew!


----------



## gracey (27 February 2013)

misterjay said:



			Used to have 11 maine coons, but gradually over the years, they've dwindled down to 4. I reckon I spend about 16 pounds every 10 days or so for James Wellbeloved. My dogs are on barf, and I did try the cats on it, but because they snack, rather than scoff in one go, it got a bit grim, and anyway, they weren't that keen - phew!
		
Click to expand...

 lol .. thats what i am scared of!! lol


----------



## Evie91 (27 February 2013)

Gracey - you could try looking for offers. Pets at home and countrywide often have the 48 pouch ( I think) packs on offer. We tend to buy in bulk then which helps to save.
Also if you shop late at night meat is often reduced - before I've bought two cooked chickens 99pence each, one for husband and one for dog and cats to share!
Probably useless advise - I spend a fortune on my animals and have spoilt them, so their expectations are high! Could probably afford another holiday each year if I could be more sensible!!


----------



## gracey (27 February 2013)

Evie91 said:



			Gracey - you could try looking for offers. Pets at home and countrywide often have the 48 pouch ( I think) packs on offer. We tend to buy in bulk then which helps to save.
Also if you shop late at night meat is often reduced - before I've bought two cooked chickens 99pence each, one for husband and one for dog and cats to share!
Probably useless advise - I spend a fortune on my animals and have spoilt them, so their expectations are high! Could probably afford another holiday each year if I could be more sensible!!
		
Click to expand...


holiday??? whats the holiday that you speak of mean???   

believe me i do LOOK for offers!!! lol .. but more often than not its 13 quid for a 24 box ... so wet food is 26 ..a week .. if they where fat i would put them on a diet ..lol ..as it is my bengal robs everyone's food (and their bed!!!!  ) and my black cat is starting to look like i starve him  argh!


----------



## Evie91 (27 February 2013)

Ha ha - holiday is something I had to agree to go on, even if I have loads of animals! Husband was worried I would turn in to crazy animal lady and refuse to leave them, so before I got our first pet had to agree we would still go on hols!! 
Not a bad agreement now I come to think of it 

Sorry - not sure what else to suggest cat wise!


----------



## gracey (27 February 2013)

Evie91 said:



			Ha ha - holiday is something I had to agree to go on, even if I have loads of animals! Husband was worried I would turn in to crazy animal lady and refuse to leave them, so before I got our first pet had to agree we would still go on hols!! 
Not a bad agreement now I come to think of it 

Sorry - not sure what else to suggest cat wise!
		
Click to expand...

LOL your husband is very wise!!!   ... my dog is going to bootcamp while i am on holiday this year .. i get a holiday ..she gets manners .. i have to find a cat whisperer for my bengal!!!! lol .. the black cat can go and get spoiled at my parents (hand fed king prawns!!) lol xx


----------



## Dogrose (28 February 2013)

I have two spayed girls - a 3 year old oriental tabby and a 7 year old British Shorthair, the Ori girl has chronic pancreatitis and needs a prescription diet, if I give her anything else, even fresh chicken, she has a massive attack and gets very ill and costs me loads at the vet so that is literally all she can eat. Because it would be impractical to feed them different food they both get it. It costs me£45 every 6 weeks for a sack from the vet. Looking at what other people spend I shouldn't complain! Sometimes I get them the prescription pouches for a treat if it has been cold as the Ori girl burns all her flesh off to keep warm in the winter and can get underweight on just the dry food. The British girl maintains a healthy weight on the dry prescription food with no excess body fat.
I feed them free choice with a bowl of water next to it, they eat a scoop a day between them - I use an old cup from a large thermos as a scoop so it isn't a huge amount.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (1 March 2013)

My two tortie girls are 15 years this year with good appetites! I think I've spoilt them though as they like the more expensive pouches.  

One eats most things the other is a lot more fussy. One is slim and one a bit chubby. They have half a pouch each morning and evening of Whiskas or Felix normally the more expensive ones, ad-lib munchies normally either Science Plan or IAMS. Also have Dreamies as a treat. They don't like Senior pouches or things like Science Plan pouches. They would not eat a whole tin of anything so I would have to chuck it away. 

When on a tighter budget I used to use Easibed as cat litter as one will not go out the catflap. I now use catsan and find it quite economical. No idea how much it all costs though except probably too much.


----------



## UnaB (7 March 2013)

I have 4 and probably spend about £20 a week on food.  I've never looked at it too closely but I find my two boys eat twice as much as the girls, especially the kitten, he is like a hoover when the food is out.  I give mine a lot of raw food, but they also like a Felix pouches.  They have Royal Canin dry food down during the day.


----------



## asif (8 March 2013)

i have 4 cats... i REFUSE to feed Tinned stuff to because.. it is basically Crap.. Sorry for that guys but its not really as good as it looks.i went thru a OCD phase of working out what everything was Lol.... i have fed them Raw befor and they will get chicken wings sometimes.. But i buy a 15kg Breeders bag at a tenner.. (i buy from Batleys wholesale so its cheaper) and i buy teh wood base litter i get 10/15kg for about 6quid... and the cat litter will last about 2/3 months, and the food about 2months...  
i have Moggies and pedigree cornish rex, Used to have bengals and mine wernt fussy.. Phewww.. lol.

but Tbh, my cats eat the dog food and the dogs eat the cat food..:/


----------



## Amymay (8 March 2013)

3 cats = around £56 a month.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (8 March 2013)

2 Cats around £45 per month George eats the Bigger %.


----------



## gracey (8 March 2013)

i am trying the raw pet mince atm .. both cats are disgusted (the dog is thrilled) .. i am going to have to admit defeat and just buy them what they will eat .. i think they are on the verge of leaving home ..the service has apparently gone crap!


----------



## Hollycatt (9 March 2013)

Eeeeeekkk - mine don't cost anything like that for their usual weekly keep.

I have 2 bengals who are indoor cats. They have science plan dry food and occassional treats for example chicken - but only when I am eating it so not often. Pets at home was doing 3 for 2 science plan for ages so I stocked up with that, but now I work in a vets I can get it cheap anyway. They don't eat so much - maybe a £16 bag every 3 weeks though I need to keep a few flavours in stock. I use wood pellet litter and recycle it. I have a collander which I sieve out all of the wet litter/dried powder and it makes it much easier to separate and keep the dry unsoiled pellets. I need a £3 bag every 2 weeks roughly which is at least half of what I used pre collander! I use asda, tesco or morrisons woodchip litter depending on where I am passing.


----------



## Miss L Toe (9 March 2013)

EmmaC78 said:



			I have two cats, one of which is a fussy eater, and I spend about £10 a week for both of them including cat litter.
		
Click to expand...

That's about it, they go out a lot, so only change litter every few months.


----------



## Holding (10 March 2013)

A bag of dry food (£6) lasts mine for about three weeks. She also gets scraps of meat, and if she's still hungry there are plenty of mice around. No litter tray, as she's out mousing at night. She's healthy, shiny and happy. 

One food you might want to try is the Taste of the Wild dry. It's grain-free and mine adores it - she's currently sampling the free samples I was sent. You could try calling the company and asking for some samples, or I could put one in the post for you?


----------



## gracey (10 March 2013)

Holding said:



			A bag of dry food (£6) lasts mine for about three weeks. She also gets scraps of meat, and if she's still hungry there are plenty of mice around. No litter tray, as she's out mousing at night. She's healthy, shiny and happy. 

One food you might want to try is the Taste of the Wild dry. It's grain-free and mine adores it - she's currently sampling the free samples I was sent. You could try calling the company and asking for some samples, or I could put one in the post for you?
		
Click to expand...


aw that is so nice of you to offer, thankyou.. I will try and call the company and ask if they will send me some out, I am a little bit reluctant to put them on a just a dry diet though, my bengal gets his paws under the tables at all my neighbours houses, they must be sick of him!   he is a fab hunter in the summer and turns his nose up at most things once hunting season is in full swing, but winter time .. he eats ALL the time .. can easily devour 6/7 pouches per day without putting an ounce of weight on .. which was fine when we only had him to feed, but now the other one is demanding the same amount ..   .. I gave in yesterday and bought the stuff they like  .. the box of 24 is now half empty and i have 2 very happy purry cats ..and a very empty purse .. thinking we will have to live on beans on toast just to keep the flipping cats happy!!!!  lol x


----------



## touchstone (15 March 2013)

I'm just about to try Porta 21 grain free food as it is supposed to be good quality and cheap, I prefer to feed wet food, but I'm going to try offering wet less frequently.


----------



## cally6008 (15 March 2013)

5 cats here, all indoor cats
varying ages of 4, 6, 6, 15, 20
4 females, 1 male

Wet food - I feed the Feline Fayre pouches, 60% meat and only 1%-2% fat.
I'm happy with these.
(bought from asda, morrisons, b+m, home bargains, the feline fayre website)

3 x 40 pouches, £9 (on offer) or £11 normal = *£33 per month*

Dry food is an absolute nightmare with the boy cat as he will throw up pretty much anything.
He gets the Go-cat Indoor biscuits which he is fine on, give him the go-cat neutered biscuits (less fat content) and he ends up hoicking his guts up
Such a delicate soul .. LOL

Plus I need a dry food that can be fed to 4 other cats as well so a general all rounder that won't break the bank when I need to buy it .. Doesn't help that one cat here will only eat biscuits, she just does not do wet food at all. 

4 x 2kg bags from amazon, £16 approx which lasts says 2 months so *£8 per month* 
(normally use amazon gift cards from surveys to pay for this)

Cat litter
Tescos own brand is £1-99 for 10L
Sainsburys is £1-29 for 8L so pennies cheaper

Need 30L for 5 cats for a month so using sainsburys at moment 
4 x £1-29 = *£5-16 per month*

*Total = £46.16 for wet food, dry food and cat litter*


----------



## pintoarabian (15 March 2013)

I have 9 and buy Sainsbury's own brand tins of fishy cat meat, under £6 for 12 large tins. I also buy a 10kg bag of Whiskas Dental dry food from my horse feed merchant (£££s cheaper than supermarket) and mix it with supermarket own brand to make the more expensive stuff last longer. Also buy bags of wood pellets from my horse feed merchant for litter, again, much cheaper. The cats all look great (perhaps too fat), but then they do also catch their own fresh meat.


----------



## Tank_08 (15 March 2013)

Only have the one cat at the moment, and she lives in that tack room with a cat flap so she doesn't need any cat litter. Food wise, she gets the whiskers biscuits and whiskers meat pouches. She's not fussy so we get whatever ones are on offer! Normally about £10 max a week. She also eats birds/mice so sometimes doesn't eat her meat if she's full.


----------



## cally6008 (19 March 2013)

pintoarabian said:



			I also buy a 10kg bag of Whiskas Dental dry food from my horse feed merchant (£££s cheaper than supermarket) and mix it with supermarket own brand to make the more expensive stuff last longer.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this tip.

Found a local merchant selling 15kg cat food for £16-90 plus £1 delivery costs.

Hope the cats like it, lol.


----------



## Lexiemoo (19 March 2013)

I have 3 cats, all fed on raw, and they cost about £30per month, for all of them, so.. £10 per month each for food, i spend £6 per bag on cat litter which usually lasts 2 weeks, so £42 a month in total


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (19 March 2013)

Leximoo, please could you telle how you transitioned yours to raw?

I have one that will eat raw chicken chunks and a bit of liver, and one that won't touch anything!


----------



## Alexart (19 March 2013)

16 of the little dahlings!! - all reject ferals but are the pickiest little ******s ever - well they have me well trained anyway! 
Mine eat around 2kg of dry a day, and I have 1 old fart on wet packet stuff, I did try them on raw, which most liked but the amount I needed to feed per day for those and the dogs and the fact we have no heating so takes 3 days to defrost anything, if we're lucky and its above freezing!, then I may as well have had a dead cow in the larder - they were getting through an entire chest freezer full of meat every 3 weeks so was far more expensive too!!, that and my mum is very sqeamish so was not going to work!!! 
I just buy own brand dry food from the local feed merchant - the ingredients are the same as some of the better quality ones just no fancy packet - they do get JWB occasionally for a change as well as chicken wings, I did try whiskas dry as a change but none of them would eat it and they followed me round everywhere on the farm for 3 days screaming at me, plus it made their poop runny and orange so I hate to think what's in it!!
Litter we get from lidel as it works out cheaper seeming most of mine will actually run in from outside and go straight to the tray, heaven forbid they get dirt on their tootsies, so much for big tough farm cats - sigh!!!!


----------



## Lexiemoo (20 March 2013)

Cloverleaf, Im not entirely sure how I made the transition. I guess I started off feeding them the highest meat content food that I could get, such as Bozita, or Animonda Carny. After this, I would occasionally throw in some heart chunks.
When i started with the raw food properly, I would mix it in with the cat meat, and they would eat it. Starting with less raw and more tinned, and gradually changing it over.
They will now happily attack chicken wings, chicken and turkey necks, and sometimes even have a bit of a gnaw on lamb ribs (usually the dogs left overs)
They wont touch anything with tripe in it, and like Pheasant the best. But will eat beef/lamb/chicken. 
Hope this was at least a little helpful!


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (20 March 2013)

Thanks! They are on natures menu at the moment. I may try sneaking some raw in but my boy has a sensitive tummy so will have to do it gradually


----------

